# Ulaumas Daily Log - Nutrition & Fitness



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Greetings folks!

I'm new here... so going to take it a little slow and I thought a great idea to keep a track on my nutrition, workouts and overall fitness goals would be to keep a diary/log here. I don't focus on macros, and I'm going to keep my workout tracking more to what exercises I did / reps instead of focusing on the weights for a while until I dial things in. Along with keeping track of how my workouts went and how I feel.

I'm working towards doing my first cycle likely in the next month or two. I've been eating quite healthy for well over a year now, I worked out for about 4 years straight until a life-altering car accident and have been back into heavy lifting for the last year. 

6'3 at 250lbs / 20 percentish body fat

I'll perhaps put some pictures up when I'm a little more comfortable on the forums! For now, just going to keep a good log going.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

*2018-12-10 - Daily Log*

*3:30 AM -* Wake up. Instantly take a pre-workout (Amino IQ) and a handful of cereal. I've been lifting fasted for quite some time now and I am quite fond of it, I feel energized and pumped. Gains have been good so far.

*4:00 AM - 5:00 AM - *At the gym. Today was chest today... Did 3x sets of bench press, 3x incline DB press, 3x decline DB press, 3x assisted dips, finished off with close grip BP to failure. Felt great, chest is definitely one of my weaker muscle groups and really been trying to grow these. Any exercise suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Cardio... I usually walk 3-5km daily as I work downtown and going from client to client I prefer to walk. I also go up usually 10-20 flights of stairs daily, so I keep my cardio within the gym to a minimum. 

*Diet Preview
* 
*Pre Workout -* Amino IQ + Handful of simple sugars cereal
*Post Workout -* 1-2 Scoops of Whey + Almond Milk + Creatine
*Morning Snack -* 1x Cup of Hulled Pumpkin Seeds
*Lunch -* 8oz of Chicken w. Cauliflower & Japenese Vegetable Medley
*Afternoon Snack - *Celery w. Peanut butter
*Dinner -* Chicken or fish with salad/cauliflower or whatever other low carb vegetables
*Evening Snack -* Usually some cheese / greek yogurt 

I'm definitely trying to lose weight right now so I've been doing keto for some time and I've been enjoying it quite nicely. I'm up at 3:30 AM every day and in bed by 9:30 PM. I'm a Cyber Security Engineer, so my job is extremely stressful and I find having a dialed in schedule and 6 hours of sleep keeps me energized and focused.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Fasted lifting?


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Fasted lifting?



Quite controversial I know... I'm looking to switch back to eating beforehand as I'm looking to gain some bulk after I shred off these last few pounds. It's been working for me quite well atleast.

I have a ton of energy, my strength gains have been consistent.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> Quite controversial I know... I'm looking to switch back to eating beforehand as I'm looking to gain some bulk after I shred off these last few pounds. It's been working for me quite well atleast.
> 
> I have a ton of energy, my strength gains have been consistent.



not controversial. Foolish. 

Whether the goal is fat loss or muscle gain.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> not controversial. Foolish.
> 
> Whether the goal is fat loss or muscle gain.



Could you provide your reasoning for this?

There seems to be quite a bit of interest in both sides of the camp. I find I have a strong amount of energy, pumps are good with my preworkout + a decent amount of carbs from my handful of cereal. I'm looking to do a protein shake + handful of carbs instead now, just have to fix the timing of my workouts as I eat at 3:30. Wouldn't be able to workout till after 4:15ish or I'd feel sick.

I most definitely want to learn more. If I'm doing something wrong, I definitely would want to be corrected.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> Could you provide your reasoning for this?
> 
> There seems to be quite a bit of interest in both sides of the camp. I find I have a strong amount of energy, pumps are good with my preworkout + a decent amount of carbs from my handful of cereal. I'm looking to do a protein shake + handful of carbs instead now, just have to fix the timing of my workouts as I eat at 3:30. Wouldn't be able to workout till after 4:15ish or I'd feel sick.



Sure. I can provide you with an incomplete explaination and hopefully Spongy or POB can chime in. 

Food is the most anabolic thing you can put in your body. 

Carbs give your muscles the fuel they need to do the work you are asking of them. Fuel those muscles well and they will perform better. 

Preworkouts can give you a pump because there are some vasodilator in them and they can give you energy, but that energy affects your nervous system (stimulants) and doesn’t truly fuel your muscles. You are leaving significant performance on the table by not eating. 

Additionally, having some protein in you before you work out keeps your body from going catabolic. You want to burn off fat, not muscle. 

My suggestion (and what I did when I worked out early am) is to have a protein shake with carbs added in. This can be from powdered oats or (my favorite) Karbolyn. Shouldn’t upset your stomach. 

This is pretty tried and true stuff and there isn’t a lot of controversy I’ve seen. What is your source for the promotion of fasted resistance training?


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Sure. I can provide you with an incomplete explaination and hopefully Spongy or POB can chime in.
> 
> Food is the most anabolic thing you can put in your body.
> 
> ...



I currently do just my pre + a handful of cereal. I'm going to add in a scoop of whey with the pre and keep the cereal for the carbs. Thanks for the information!

My dietician seems to be pretty pro-fasting weight lifting along with articles such as ones I'll link below... I have been doing research more and more since I started seeing a dietician and I was already leaning towards trying a more nutritious pre-workout to see how it affected me. 

thefitnesstribe.com/fasted-weight-training/
verywellfit.com/weight-training-fat-loss-3969252

Along with posts I've read across multiple forms for and against it. These definitely might not be the best sources of information, hence why I'm here seeking to learn more and correct anything I'm doing wrong.

I do eat a decent amount of cereal so I'm working out with a decent amount of carbs, but no protein. I very much appreciate the advice and I'll add in a protein shake pre-workout to see how I feel. Thanks!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 11, 2018)

This. 

Shredded post workout muscle cells want aminos to rebuild immediately and carbs to refuel.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> This.
> 
> Shredded post workout muscle cells want aminos to rebuild immediately and carbs to refuel.



Appreciate the advice!


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

You are 250 and you specified a “handful” of cereal. I’d be sure to get in 50g of carbs. You’ll burn it all off during your workout.

”Eating a lot of cereal” and “keto dieting” ? :32 (6):


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> You are 250 and you specified a “handful” of cereal. I’d be sure to get in 50g of carbs. You’ll burn it all off during your workout.
> 
> ”Eating a lot of cereal” and “keto dieting” ? :32 (6):



I wouldn't consider a handful "a lot" of cereal. But, it's more trying to keep close to keto... some days are better than others.

Once again thanks for the advice! I know some of my habits are idiotic and I'm looking to correct what I can. Bad information can be killer!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 11, 2018)

Ulauma, looking over yer diet I'm thinking ye may be cutting too far below yer TDEE. Post up yer macros and lets have a look.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Ulauma, looking over yer diet I'm thinking ye may be cutting too far below yer TDEE. Post up yer macros and lets have a look.



I've definitely been thinking that too. I need a new dietitian I think LOL. While with my current meal plan, I'm never hungry.. I always feel satisfied and full, along with having tons of energy a day. 

Let me get back to you on the macros today, I don't really count macros so will do some calculations shortly.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Threw my normal day into Fitness Pal to get an idea on macros / calories...

Calories - Roughly 1700 
Protein - 170g
Carbs - 99g
Fat - 64g 

These are from throwing into my Fitness Pal program I usually use to keep an eye on my food intake. The numbers definitely wont be 100%. 

Definitely seems a little low on the calorie side. Suggestions? I feel quite full throughout the day and always have a solid amount of energy. I can definitely up my protein intake at lunch / dinner to meet a higher protein standard.


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 11, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> Threw my normal day into Fitness Pal to get an idea on macros / calories...
> 
> Calories - Roughly 1700
> Protein - 170g
> ...





1700 calories?...my wife eats more than that...just something to think about


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Fire your nutritionist.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Fire your nutritionist.



Done lol. I was using some mneh nutritionist that was probably way to cheap but I just realized my work covers $1,000 a year towards a nutritionist, so I'll definitely look into a more highly recommend one.

Any Canuckians here recommend a good nutritionist around Toronto?


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 11, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> Done lol. I was using some mneh nutritionist that was probably way to cheap but I just realized my work covers $1,000 a year towards a nutritionist, so I'll definitely look into a more highly recommend one.
> 
> Any Canuckians here recommend a good nutritionist around Toronto?




If your work covers a grand a year for it you need to contact spongy...he will get you on track and you wont have to do a thing


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> If your work covers a grand a year for it you need to contact spongy...he will get you on track and you wont have to do a thing



What does Spongy do? Apologies new here. Nor can I private message him as I don't have 25 posts.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2018)

Just my thoughts, you should be eating more protein and calories. I'm damn near starving on 3,000 calories.


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 11, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> What does Spongy do? Apologies new here. Nor can I private message him as I don't have 25 posts.




He does custom diets...several guys on here pay for his services... his email is in his signature..id recommend you give him a hollar.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 11, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> What does Spongy do? Apologies new here. Nor can I private message him as I don't have 25 posts.



x2 on getting with Spongy. He'll develop a personalized nutrition plan for ye that will get ye the results yer looking for. Eat what he tells ye, when he tells ye and clear yer headspace to focus on training while he does the diet.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks guys!

I'll give him a hollar. Maybe can get my insurance company to cover him.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 12, 2018)

Just an update...

Sent Spongy an email, no response yet. I have an appointment in the coming weeks with a highly recommended nutritionist in my area who also happens to be a body builder, so hopefully that will assist in getting some proper macros. I've also started doing a ton of nutrition research to self-adjust my diet before the appointment and get recommendations on how to improve it. 

Doing some self calculations... My TDEE is roughly 3,400. I've increased my daily calories up to 2500 to start... Roughly 250g protein, 150g carbs and 100g fat (Rough calculations) Just increasing to 2500 to start and will go from there. I'm aware that I should increase it up to around 2900 to maintain a 500 calorie deficit. Of course these calculations are rough. 

I kept the carbs on a bit of a lower side as I am trying to keep carbs down somewhat. The majority of my carbs will be consumed pre / post workout. Please do correct me if something in my calculations are off! Any learning experience is always appreciated.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2018)

You got mail!  Always fastest to PM me here once you get your posts up as I typically check email once per day.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 13, 2018)

Ate around 2600 calories yesterday meeting the macro goals I set for myself.

Feeling great, more energized and feeling stronger in the gym as well. I'm going to start working with Spongy so I can focus solely on training! Thanks for the recommendation folks.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 25, 2018)

Haven't updated in a while... Christmas is crazy busy with work as it's the most common time of year for businesses to have cyber security breaches so I've been overly swamped.

Still hitting the gym 4-5 days a week hard, upped my calories to 2500-2600 currently and my gains have been steady. I'm starting a diet with Spongy in the new year... things are going well so far. Still loving the forums! I'll be back into the more daily / bi-daily log updates once the new year is around and Christmas / work hustle is over.

PS - Jacob I have anavar for you. Hope you see this.


----------

